# Otis and the Hooded Crow



## altergromit (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello to everybody! 
...I have just a question 'cause I saw my "Otis" (my wild but my "almost-like-my-pet") acts very nervously when the hooded crow comes to visit...  ....I know the hooded crow eat eggs, but also "little birds"; I hope a pigeon is too big for that bird... ...I'm just a bit worry...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Groups of crows may attack a sick or injured Pigeon, that has been seen. But if Otis is healthy, there is no need to worry. Pigeons and crows tend to get along side-by-side in that instance.

It isn't bad that Otis becomes nervous, however. Perhaps he witnessed something once.

Cuale citta in Italia ?


----------



## altergromit (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh, I feel better now reading about that! ^^ ...Otis looks really healthy, so it is ok! ...Maybe he will "say" to his wife to pay attention too! ...They are always (almost) together but not that time, so I hope Otis will "alert" Donna, just in case!  ...Thank you very much!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If they are together, they will eventually build a nest and sit eggs and babies (if they have not already). So it could also be that the nest is nearby and he gets agitated when the Crow comes because of that. But if he is healthy, i would not worry about him getting attacked..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

crows are smart and they know if they see a pair a nest is not far away... they will eat the eggs and or hatchlings. so that activity would make pigeons nervouse.


----------



## altergromit (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you Jaye and thank you spirit wings;  I hope their babies will be safe... <3 ...Too bad I have no way to see *if* and _*where*_ is their nest! ^^


----------

